# Fuel pump?



## 1walther40 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a Sear's Craftsman 18 hp twin garden tractor. Model # 917.254410 with a Briggs & Stratton engine model # 422437, type 075-01. The air cleaner-carburetor diagrams do not show the parts for the pump. Where can I find this? I did have luck with M&D but I am not sure if it's the correct one. I have no idea where the original pump is and I sure know I did not remove it.
Thanks all.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Have you tried sears or local small engine shops? It could be a briggs fuel? pump.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

What is the engine Code? 
Maybe this model doesn't use a pump. Where is the gas tank situated?


----------



## 1walther40 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The engine code? Where would I find it? The manual gave me the numbers would there be something on the engine itself?
The gas tank is in the rear and the engine is up front.
Thanks.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, the Model, Type and Code are stamped on the engine housing, it's sometimes hard to find. It might be in the front. For some reason, that type number doesn't come up...double check that on the engine.
If the gas tank is in the rear, then it most likely uses a fuel pump.


----------



## 1walther40 (Mar 10, 2006)

*B & S Engine Model, Type & Code Numbers*

These figures are right off the engine. 
Model: 422437
Type: 0750-01
Code: 87043012

Thanks for any help you may provide.


----------



## celtic55z (Apr 23, 2007)

*Fuel pump*

Hi, I have a Sears Craftsman model 917.254410 which was given to me. The fuel pump needed replacing. My husband tracked down this part number for a fuel pump from Sears. #105041x. according to the folks at Sears, the fuel pump can no longer be obtained. This Fuel pump is a suitable substitution. I have not run the mower yet so I cannot swear to how great it is. I needed to replace the throttle cable also #56935. 
Don't know if this helps, but I throw it out there.  
B


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Fuel pump kits are still available.

The fuel pump is located on side of carburator.

If it has 3 screws holding fuel pump together P/N 393397 price $7.15

If it has 4 screws holding fuel pump together P/N 693502 price $19.85

These are Briggs and Stratton part Numbers.
Look at this IPL
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ipl/pdfs/100/MS9492.pdf

Pages 5,6,7, and 24


----------

